# Call me a Geek



## Cryozombie (Jul 27, 2006)

But I found the most awesome website...

www.retrojunk.com

They have info on about a billion shows from the 70's 80's and 90's... Ive been watching all the intros from the cartoons I grew up with on saturday mornings in the 80s... OMG, it rocks.


----------



## crushing (Jul 27, 2006)

Geek!


Don't forget to avoid the Noid.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 27, 2006)

Geek!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 27, 2006)

And ain't no nothin wrong with that!


----------

